# Ga house bill bear limits



## gobbler10ga (Feb 26, 2010)

http://ga.legis.state.ga.us/legis/2009_10/pdf/hb1000.pdf


----------



## bowbuck (Feb 28, 2010)

so to sum it up, they are attempting to do away with the 75 pound rule and have tags for bears on wma hunts like deer???     

If I read that right I have no problem with the 75 pound rule going away, after killing one little guy and feeling your tag most people will govern themselves like they do on small bucks in the future, of course some will not but that will be another debate (trophy vs. meat bear hunters ).   As far as two bears per managed hunt that seems like the potential to kill alot of bears, especially considering we (hunters and dnr alike) really have no idea what the population is to start with.  I wouldn't mind seeing one bonus bear per hunt but two seems a bit greedy to me. of course my .02 cents


----------



## bowbuck (Feb 28, 2010)

bowbuck said:


> so to sum it up, they are attempting to do away with the 75 pound rule and have tags for bears on wma hunts like deer???
> 
> If I read that right I have no problem with the 75 pound rule going away, after killing one little guy and feeling your tag most people will govern themselves like they do on small bucks in the future, of course some will not but that will be another debate (trophy vs. meat bear hunters ).   As far as two bears per managed hunt that seems like the potential to kill alot of bears, especially considering we (hunters and dnr alike) really have no idea what the population is to start with.  I wouldn't mind seeing one bonus bear per hunt but two seems a bit greedy to me. of course my .02 cents



I just read the article on the GON webpage and it says they just want the flexibility to raise the limit to three.  Not exactly what I got from the above post but either way wackem and stackem.


----------



## Marlin_444 (Feb 28, 2010)

I read it to say one (1) Bear outside of WMA's and two (2) inside WMA's...  That's 3 total, right???

Ron


----------



## bowbuck (Feb 28, 2010)

well ron it says "per managed hunt" on the above link.  That's two or three hunts on Chattahoochee wma, same on chestatee, swallow creek etc.  With that wording your looking at a limit of double digit bears per hunter per season.  Granted I don't think that's gonna be the case very often.  For the record I don't have a problem with reducing bear numbers to reduce accidents and conflicts with people. Just not sure making bears regs like deer regs for mountain wmas(per link above) is the answer.    I think two per person per season would be a good starting point and see how that worked out a couple of years.  But then again we start running into common sense, and we all know it ain't so common.


----------



## Marlin_444 (Feb 28, 2010)

bowbuck said:


> well ron it says "per managed hunt" on the above link.  That's two or three hunts on Chattahoochee wma, same on chestatee, swallow creek etc.  With that wording your looking at a limit of double digit bears per hunter per season.  Granted I don't think that's gonna be the case very often.  For the record I don't have a problem with reducing bear numbers to reduce accidents and conflicts with people. Just not sure making bears regs like deer regs for mountain wmas(per link above) is the answer.    I think two per person per season would be a good starting point and see how that worked out a couple of years.  But then again we start running into common sense, and we all know it ain't so common.



Well, after all I am the IDIOT who bought the wrong license and shot a under weight bear last year... Got fined for both and paid them since I was wrong...

So, don't go by me; that's for sure.  This year; I'll read the regs and buy the prescribed license and then go see Mr. Green Jeans and have them "Certify" that I have the right papers as well as if the Bear does not look like a MOOSE; it ain't gettin my shot... 

Two would be a good start, I agree'; but I'll just take one 300 pounder (if I can get it) - Thank you!!!

If this passes I'll be surprised but hey, you never know...

Ron


----------



## JBowers (Feb 28, 2010)

HB 1000 does not set the bag limit for black bears at 3. What it does is modify the framework for the bear bag limit from a maximum of 1 to a maximum of 3 and allows that WRD may provide for up to 2 bears on WMAs to be tagged liked deer and not count against the state bag limit.

By increasing this bag limit cap, this bill provides flexibility, which does not presently exist, to the Department. The actual bear bag limit is set in regulations by the Department. The bear population is and will continue to managed through regulated hunting and scientific monitoring. If data indicates that more harvest opportunity can be provided to hunters without threatening the long-term conservation of black bears, then the Department will be able to increase the bag limit through regulation or provide some additional harvest opportunity on WMAs through regulation. As it stands now, the Department does not have the ability to adapt bear bag limit regualtions in responses to changes in the bear population.

The bill also does remove the 75lb law, which basically says that is unlawful to kill a bear that does not weigh more than 75lbs. Not sure how many hunters can accurately weigh bears on sight!


----------



## BOWHUNTHERE (Feb 28, 2010)

JBowers-I'm against the increase of any bear limits.  Why not just extend the seasons?  You're fixing to double the harvest on bears with this bill.  How many years can the bear population take this?  You can't change the regulations but every two years.  You will eliminate a huntable bear population within the first two year period.  How does Tennesee DNR feel about this?  They have a fairly large size of refuge up here just for the black bear.  Maybe you should look for other ways to deal with the bear problems before you go and eliminate them as you have with deer in certain areas.


----------



## GA DAWG (Feb 28, 2010)

If they can run deer with dogs in south ga..North ga should be able to run bear..They dont go as far as folks think before they tree..Atleast should have some weekend hunts on national forest and wma lands..That would help with the population!


----------



## Unicoidawg (Feb 28, 2010)

BOWHUNTHERE said:


> JBowers-I'm against the increase of any bear limits.  Why not just extend the seasons?  You're fixing to double the harvest on bears with this bill.  How many years can the bear population take this?  You can't change the regulations, but every two years.  You will eliminate a huntable bear population within the first two year period.  How does Tennesee DNR feel about this?  They have a fairly large size of refuge up here just for the black bear.  Maybe we should look for other ways to deal with the bear problems before we go and eliminate them as we have with deer in certain areas.



There have been RECORD numbers of bear complaints in the past few years up here in the NE part of the State. Raising the limit is not gonna wipe them out...... it will just give our DNR the chance to manage them better. These Mountains have more bear than deer and the deer hunting has suffered because of it. Just ask any vetran Mtn. deer hunter. As for other ways to deal with them........ what do you think the DNR has been doing the last 10 years or so......... You can only trap one so many times, chemicals in the trash to make them sick works somewhat. Then everybody that moves in up here thinks it's cute to feed them, till they raid the porch for dogfood or trash. Then they call and whine because nothing is being done....... I think it's about time to untie DNR's hands so they can be better controlled.........


----------



## BOWHUNTHERE (Mar 1, 2010)

If you're going to kill cubs-why not have a spring bear season?  It wouldn't matter when you kill the cubs if you get this piece of legislation passed.  I'm sure all sorts of hunters would head to the mountains for a spring bear hunt.  I know I would.  Turkey, bear, and hogs all in one season.


----------



## gobbler10ga (Mar 1, 2010)

More Bear than deer because of Habitat management


----------



## River Rat 69 (Mar 4, 2010)

As far as the changes in regulations and the controlling of bears the state should extend the season to allow people to hunt more, that way people could travel to the areas that have a good population and hunt more often. The cub killing shouldnt be allowed, there is no reason to kill cubs. I think the season should run along with deer season and keep the limits at 1 per person. This way more people could have a chance. For example Alaska has tons of bears but each person can only kill 1 per year. If this doesnt work then have a quote hunt for each county and no drawing tag, just close the season by emergency order. Also a spring bear season would be good to add in if extending the season didn't help (Bear Baiting is a great way to do some selective hunting for trophies)
As far as the bears causing problems for people , They were here first , don't hold our problems on them. And for the people feeding them they should be fined. If people are having problems around there house, then they need to use bear proof trash containers and clean up there mess. No-one tries to erradicate the racoon population because they get into the trash they just secure the trash so they cant get in.  
Don't destroy the bears , Enjoy them !!!


----------



## BIGSteve (Mar 4, 2010)

Unicoidawg said:


> There have been RECORD numbers of bear complaints in the past few years up here in the NE part of the State. I'm wondering who is doing the complaining?My guess would be it ain't the bear hunters themselves...Maybe the ones that are complaining are the ones that wont give you access to take care of the problem.You want a complaint?...we have 1 day to hunt them on Ocmulgee and Oaky Woods Management Areas.


----------



## BOWHUNTHERE (Mar 4, 2010)

Well I be dang, there are more of us out there.  Thanks for the common-sense approach guys.  Wished we were actually part of the management process, cause apparently the majority of us could care less, sad, sad, sad....


----------



## Dana Young (Mar 4, 2010)

It is really amazing to me how the only ones complaining about raising the limits or taking away the weight limit are comming from people that don't even live in bear country. as far as lengthening the season the season already runs from bow opener thru the first of dec but every wma hunt allows bear hunting so you are able to hunt bear all the way to Jan if you want. so when would you lengthen the season except maybe have a spring season. personally I wish they would kill them all I have hunted these mtns for 40 yrs and bear have been in these mtns for longer than thatbut in recent years they have really gotten over populatted I see more than 20 different bears every year without tring to find them but seems like people that really want to kill one can't find one to kill. I do not think allowing more bear to be killed will harm the population in any way. please listen to the veteran mtn hunters and you will begin to see the whole picture.


----------



## BIGSteve (Mar 4, 2010)

Dana,what WMA do you normally hunt?I would love to learn the Mt. management areas and come hunt bears for more than 1 freakin' day.Help me out here!


----------



## Dana Young (Mar 4, 2010)

I hunt the chattahoochee chestatee swallow creek coopers creek blueridge and others come on up and check them out if you need help I will be glad to help


----------



## Unicoidawg (Mar 4, 2010)

Dana Young said:


> It is really amazing to me how the only ones complaining about raising the limits or taking away the weight limit are comming from people that don't even live in bear country. as far as lengthening the season the season already runs from bow opener thru the first of dec but every wma hunt allows bear hunting so you are able to hunt bear all the way to Jan if you want. so when would you lengthen the season except maybe have a spring season. personally I wish they would kill them all I have hunted these mtns for 40 yrs and bear have been in these mtns for longer than thatbut in recent years they have really gotten over populatted I see more than 20 different bears every year without tring to find them but seems like people that really want to kill one can't find one to kill. I do not think allowing more bear to be killed will harm the population in any way. please listen to the veteran mtn hunters and you will begin to see the whole picture.



Well said Dana.....


----------



## Losers (Mar 4, 2010)

Well said Dana.  I have learned a lot reading this board and a lot from the guys on here who know what they are doing.  Too bad people will not take the time to put forth the sweat and effort to learn an area.  We are a quick fix "microwave society".   Earn it!!!!


----------



## Marlin_444 (Mar 4, 2010)

Dana Young said:


> It is really amazing to me how the only ones complaining about raising the limits or taking away the weight limit are comming from people that don't even live in bear country. as far as lengthening the season the season already runs from bow opener thru the first of dec but every wma hunt allows bear hunting so you are able to hunt bear all the way to Jan if you want. so when would you lengthen the season except maybe have a spring season. personally I wish they would kill them all I have hunted these mtns for 40 yrs and bear have been in these mtns for longer than thatbut in recent years they have really gotten over populatted I see more than 20 different bears every year without tring to find them but seems like people that really want to kill one can't find one to kill. I do not think allowing more bear to be killed will harm the population in any way. please listen to the veteran mtn hunters and you will begin to see the whole picture.



Thanks Brother!  I am gonna get a KEEPER this year!!! 

Lord willing...

By the by - there are as of today 190 days til Bow Opener and I am practicing a 4 ft shot without my release already 

Oh and y'all remember what a fellow hunter says...

You can't do this in France!!!

See you in the woods...

Cooter


----------



## BOWHUNTHERE (Mar 4, 2010)

Marlin_444 said:


> Thanks Brother!  I am gonna get a KEEPER this year!!!
> 
> Lord willing...
> 
> ...



If they raise the limit to two or three; you want be doing it in Georgia either...


----------



## Unicoidawg (Mar 4, 2010)

BOWHUNTHERE said:


> If they raise the limit to two or three; you want be doing it in Georgia either...



Wanna bet........ there are WAY more bears in North Ga than you think.......


----------



## BOWHUNTHERE (Mar 4, 2010)

Unicoidawg said:


> Wanna bet........ there are WAY more bears in North Ga than you think.......



So, how long can the bear population stand this???  You're going to double or triple the harvest each year.  You know they can't change the regulations but every two years now.  And, once they change them; they don't change them back until it is way to late...


----------



## Unicoidawg (Mar 4, 2010)

BOWHUNTHERE said:


> So, how long can the bear population stand this.  You're going to double or triple the harvest each year.  You know they can't change the regulations but every two years now.  And, once they change them; they don't change them back until it is way to late...




Just because they raise the limit doesn't mean EVERYONE is gonna kill the limit...... Look at the deer limits, I don't know of anyone who has killed 12 deer. I know that some have but it's a very small %. What they are trying to do is raise the number of bear taken. Also you have far less people hunting than in the past so they have to be able to manage them somehow. Do you hunt up here in the mountains any??


----------



## BOWHUNTHERE (Mar 4, 2010)

Yes Sir, I hunt up here.  I'm not saying the bear population is not high.  I'm saying that if you double the harvest for two years you'll be kocking us back to a time when it was hard to find a bear.  I remember the 80s-90s when all the gall bladder killings were taking place.  I couldn't hardly find a bear then and I'm just scared we are going to return to those days.  We should cherrish our natural resources, not eliminate them.  You have to be careful with game management and don't manage in ten year increments.  That is the trend with our current DNR management personnel.  They don't make quick enough changes.  They'll let a specie's numbers rise until they become a nuisance and then all of a sudden hammer them to a point that it'll take ten or more years to rebound.  I feel little changes at a time would be more practical.  Why keep going from one extream to the next.


----------



## bowbuck (Mar 4, 2010)

Good post Dana, however, if everyone that came bear hunting would cut down half an acre of trees before they left, the mountain deer population would say thank you.  I think 2 would be a good limit.  The weight thing doesn't bother me all that much one way or the other.  A baby bear is like a baby deer, either way you are controlling the population, and a baby bear will eat lots of acorns the deer could have ate.


----------



## BIGSteve (Mar 5, 2010)

Dana Young said:


> I hunt the chattahoochee chestatee swallow creek coopers creek blueridge and others come on up and check them out if you need help I will be glad to help


Dana,out of all the WMAs you mentioned,which would you say has the best population of bears?


----------



## JWilson (Mar 5, 2010)

For all those people that say your going to wipe them out if you kill 2-3 per year. How many of those things have you got out of the woods. 9 out of 10 people say they would never kill another one. They are a pain to get out of the woods. Next time I kill one give me your number and I will let you help me get it out.


----------



## Unicoidawg (Mar 5, 2010)

BIGSteve said:


> Dana,out of all the WMAs you mentioned,which would you say has the best population of bears?



Chattahoochee........ just look at the harvest #'s


----------



## BIGSteve (Mar 5, 2010)

Unicoidawg said:


> Chattahoochee........ just look at the harvest #'s


Have you hunted the Chatt much?


----------



## Unicoidawg (Mar 5, 2010)

BIGSteve said:


> Have you hunted the Chatt much?



Yes.... it is straight up and down


----------



## BIGSteve (Mar 5, 2010)

Unicoidawg said:


> Yes.... it is straight up and down


That is tough huntin'.I guided in Colorado for a while and know how tough mountain country is.Were you ever successful on bears  at Chatt ?


----------



## Unicoidawg (Mar 5, 2010)

BIGSteve said:


> That is tough huntin'.I guided in Colorado for a while and know how tough mountain country is.Were you ever successful on bears  at Chatt ?



I have seen a ton of them bowhunting and turkey hunting. During the gun hunts I have not seen any, they go nocturnal with all the pressure. I shot one with my bow a few years back but couldn't find him..... The past 4 or 5 years I have not messed with them, been on trips to Utah, Ohio and Iowa. The key with finding them is the food........ find the whiteoaks or a good sorguhm plot and they will be there...... now getting a shot is a different story. They can't see for nothing, but if they wind you its over. If you want to hunt them do it early with a bow......... You will have the woods pretty much to yourself........


----------



## BIGSteve (Mar 5, 2010)

Hey Unicoi,thanks alot for the info.Gonna have to see if my Bro or wife wanna give it a try.I killed a bear on Ocmulgee back in '97 which was cool,but what made the hunt so special was that was the last hunt that my father and I shared before his passing.They only give us a day to hunt them down here!Which sux!And it's usually during the week!


----------



## Unicoidawg (Mar 5, 2010)

balvarik said:


> So the entire state had a record harvest of 314 last year?
> 
> Mike



According to the article in March GON(pg 13) the new record was set this year for North Ga Bears at 418 33% up from the 314 last season. Also there was a increase in the roadkill department as well 70 up from 39


----------



## GA DAWG (Mar 5, 2010)

Unicoidawg said:


> According to the article in March GON(pg 13) the new record was set this year for North Ga Bears at 418 33% up from the 314 last season. Also there was a increase in the roadkill department as well 70 up from 39


Its ridiculous how many bear may actually be here in GA!!! I'd almost bet we have more than any other state! Its showing to..I cant keep a dang feeder out for coon..They all become bear feeders now and get carried away..Bears are in places I never though we would have to deal with them..Where they used to be 1 or 2..Its now loaded!!! I say kill em ALL


----------



## Resica (Mar 5, 2010)

GA DAWG said:


> Its ridiculous how many bear may actually be here in GA!!! I'd almost bet we have more than any other state! Its showing to..I cant keep a dang feeder out for coon..They all become bear feeders now and get carried away..Bears are in places I never though we would have to deal with them..Where they used to be 1 or 2..Its now loaded!!! I say kill em ALL


Want to bet?


----------



## xhunterx (Mar 5, 2010)

well said dana, i've hunted cohutta for many years, used to see lots of deer and few bear. i know with the national forests being tied up so they can't clearcut thats hurt deer numbers, but i also think the explosion in bear population has also hurt deer numbers. i would be a lot more confident in killing a bear on cohutta than any deer. also no one is gonna kill 3 in one year if they have to get them out of a mountain wma.  i understand the reg change is so the dnr has the option to adjust limits when it needs to, not automatically open up a bear slaughter in the mountains. it wouldn't bother me if they were trimmed back to the mid 80s level.


----------



## LanceColeman (Mar 5, 2010)

UNICOIDAWG and DANA YOUNG............ what yall said x2. I live 6 miles outside cleveland city limits and fish and hunt the same mountains and WMAs you boys do.

I am sick and tired of the seats getting ripped out of my treestands, and seeing the peoples trash cans on the way up the mt. strowed all over the place from bears.

I am also sick of seeing them treated like they are some sort of super animal that shouldn't be hunted, has higher fines and more ways to be ticketed for hunting than any other animal in the state and held in such a high regard. Sorry folks but I'll take pigs over bears anyday. Atleast Pigs taste good. Bears nothing more than a 250# boar coon.

BUT from what I am gathering....... this raises limits on WMAs..... not national forest?? Sounds to me like a way to get more hunters hunting WMAs up here and lower bear number which will equal higher turkey and deer pops........ But only on the WMAs and not on ntl. forest. ... OOHHH!!! I get it. More WMA stamps will be sold! And hopefully that will offset that money they normally make fining folks for shooting too small a bear.


----------



## GA DAWG (Mar 5, 2010)

Resica said:


> Want to bet?


Yeah, They aint gotta clue how many we have..I'd say 35000  Either way.WE HAVE TO MANY!!!


----------



## Rich Kaminski (Mar 5, 2010)

*The season bear limit should be ONE*

Most states where bear hunting is allowed only allow a hunter to take one bear per season, and I am talking about states that have quite a few bear.
Here in Georgia the only places with a decent bear population is in the north Georgia Mountains. Anyone wanting to get a bear knows thats where they should go to increase their chances of bagging a bear.


----------



## Dana Young (Mar 5, 2010)

bigsteve chattahoochee is your best chance like unicoi dog said boww season is your best time.


----------



## Throwback (Mar 6, 2010)

balvarik said:


> Population and management in Minnesota:
> 
> There are roughly 30,000 black bears in Minnesota. Sport hunting helps keep the bear population from getting too large. In 1999, Minnesota hunters harvested 3,620 black bears.
> 
> ...



How many Hawgs and turkeys you got? 

T


----------



## Throwback (Mar 6, 2010)

We'll trade you hawgs and turkey for elk and bear. 


T


----------



## dgr416 (Mar 6, 2010)

*Ga House bill bear limits*

Its funny where I live in alaska the limit on black bears is three per sear with the season being all year long.You never see any black bears because the grizzleys eat them for food.In 12 years I have seen over 120 grizzleys and only 6 black bears .They let you bait the bl;ack bears there but not the grizzleys.What shows up on your bait 99% of the time where I live Grizzleys and you cant shoot him there.I just hope they dont knock down the bears too much.I love to hunt ,eat and watch them.We have to think about the bears and future hunters.I do think there are at least 6,000 bears in the mountains.After having one 500 pounder chase me and my dog I know they dont always play and run!!!I wish we did have a March Spring baiting season before Turkey season early march that would be awesome!!!!


----------



## Marlin_444 (Mar 22, 2010)

What's the latest on this?

Anyone know???


----------



## 2beardogs (Mar 26, 2010)

Bears can travel far but hang around feeders and other good food sources for a long time, making their numbers appear high in some areas.  Even if it's not exact, we need to use good scientific numbers to defend the harvest from anti-hunters.


----------



## Jighead (Mar 26, 2010)

I hope this bill passes, maybe it will knock a dent in the exploding bear population. The mountain areas up here are a fragile ecosystem, and when animals with appetites like hogs and bears overpopulate, the deer numbers suffer greatly. Why are so many people crying foul about raising the limit. Most people that come up here to hunt hardly ever get one bear, what makes you think they are going to get more. I believe the DNR biologists up here know more than us armchair quarterbacks, let's allow them to make the call.They are tring to manage this area with ridiculous federal restictions (esp. on thinning),and almost no budget to work with. Cudos to Dana and Unicoi Dawg for telling it like it is, like it or not, it is the truth.


----------



## meatseeker (Mar 26, 2010)

they can raise the limit, that won't put a dent in them.most people aint gonna get a chance at more than one unless there baiting. I'd like to see that and the season extended, give people more time to get em. even though theres alot unless your baiting it takes lots of time to see a bear.


----------



## Marlin_444 (Mar 28, 2010)

So it has not passed yet???

Ron


----------



## Mechanicaldawg (Mar 28, 2010)

HB 1000 passed the House Friday with only 1 'NO' vote.


----------



## Marlin_444 (Mar 28, 2010)

Cool!


----------

